# 1942 ? Roadmaster



## dogdart (Jan 27, 2014)

I picked up this sweet pre war original paint Roadmaster at the Butler show . I paid more than I wanted , but it was too sweet to pass up . Someone was in the tank and the screws are wrong , possibly the horn is wrong too ?? Serial # A22327


----------



## DJ Bill (Jan 27, 2014)

Very nice. The more Roadmasters I see the more I think I might have the wrong fork on mine. I like the paint, especially the diamonds on the seat tube. I might have to add that to my bike now.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 27, 2014)

'42 seems to make the most sense to me as well.. as far as I knew, that chainguard began early postwar, but it's possible it made its debut late before. All the parts seem to jive as if it's unmolested, but the chainring is that of a Wards Hawthorne (also CWC product). The W/H badge had horizontal screws so I doubt that was changed. It could very well be a byproduct of the late prewar era of dwindling resources.

Either way, a beautiful bike in remarkable condition. Great find!


----------



## dogdart (Jan 27, 2014)

*That's what I thought*

originally I thought it was early post war , but I can't find any other examples with the less curved lower tube and dropstand tangs . everything appears original , I thought the same about the chainring


----------



## dogdart (Jan 27, 2014)

were Swan forks used post war ?


----------



## jpromo (Jan 27, 2014)

dogdart said:


> were Swan forks used post war ?




They were not; the earliest postwar forks were forged blade forks. A big reason I think it was assembled during the war is that, immediately after, Roadmasters were not offered with any options. You don't really see tanks and racks and other parts until late '46-47. With the stand tangs, that just wouldn't make sense since postwar frames had no tangs. I had a verified 1945 bike with no options and a D serial number. As far as I know, yours all seems to be legit. Painted rims and truss rods are typical of 1942 bikes, since they probably had a large backstock of chromed hubs. Hence, blackout hubs really turn up on late war or early postwar production.

An interesting case, for sure. I can only speculate, but it all seems to make sense and sounds good, eh?


----------



## dogdart (Jan 27, 2014)

*sounds good*

forgot this pic . post war tanks had small button higher located horn ?and on other side ? all the screws in the tank and horn were wrong  , not sure if this button is right


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Post war prewar?*

Sure is a great Bike! Sure do wish I could fine a fork like yours. I have a Hawthorne like your Roadmaster; many things alike. Anyone out there can help a newbe out?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 28, 2014)

Thats a nice roadmaster you got enjoy it!!


----------



## Boris (Jan 29, 2014)

We need to know the serial number.


----------



## dogdart (Jan 29, 2014)

A22327   like in first post


----------



## Boris (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry, didn't see it.


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 1, 2014)

*road master*

a nother real nice road master .good find


----------

